
Improving Our Laravel Nova CRM - nbasile
https://nick-basile.com/blog/post/improving-our-laravel-nova-crm
======
mijustin
Just discovering these tutorials now! I definitely want to try "build a blog
in Nova."

I might even livestream it on
[https://twitch.tv/megajustin](https://twitch.tv/megajustin) ;)

